# Joshua vs Bakhtov, Selby vs Brunker, Boylan vs Goodjohn + Undercard RBR



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Good night of boxing tonight with quite a few tough scraps to pick.

Ochieng is just entering the ring now against William Warburton


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Think will win finally see Joshua taken a few rounds tonight and given a decent run out.

Selby vs Brunker should be good although I feel people are overestimating Brunker and think Selby has a comfortable night


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Anyone got a running order?

EDIT: Nevermind found one:

http://www.matchroomboxing.com/fight-nights/selby-joshua/


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Hopefully a good night of boxing tonight,shame there is no red button for this card imo.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I take it the show starts at 8 and Boylan is the first TV fight?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> I take it the show starts at 8 and Boylan is the first TV fight?


I don`t think so the show starts at 8.30 with Ryder fight the Boylan fight is a live float.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> I don`t think so the show starts at 8.30 with Ryder fight the Boylan fight is a live float.


Nice one mate :good


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Disappointed we won't see some of the 50/50 area title fights tbh! Cracking trade card tonight.


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Ochieng beats Warburton 40-37


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Used to train with Boylan as a kid. Shows what hard work and determination can do because he wasn't even one of the top lads in gym at 14-15. 

Owen from what i was told was outboxing him till the KD and then a shot whilst on the canvas also helped shake Tony up some more. Boylan been down himself a few times. Goodjohn is a weird fighter, Him and Cassius Connor are tryers who've developed well and got heart but they ain't great just awkward enough and determined enough. If Boylan has any plans to progress he has to win this really. To me i see him as Matchroom's pretty boy ticket seller (normally does a few hundred from the Carshalton boys) but i'm sure Hearn would want him to be in and around the British title mix at some point. 

Boylan now with Moore. Odd that he seemed to be really happy at Ibox but got impression yesterday that he felt Alan didn't believe he could beat John Wayne Hibbert. Alan's careful with his fighters (Skeete etc).


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Why did they do away with the red button coverage.

Tonight would of been ideal for the boylan and bowe fights.so we only definatley get Ryder,Joshua and selby It seems.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Why did they do away with the red button coverage.
> 
> Tonight would of been ideal for the boylan and bowe fights.so we only definatley get Ryder,Joshua and selby It seems.


or stick it on fightpass


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

John Wayne Hibbert fighting for the WBC international title? :lol:


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Joe Hughes beats Philip Bowes by 10th round Stoppage


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

hughes/bowes result - stamina for sale :rofl



Spoiler



joe hughes stops bowes in last round


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

When is the Ohara davis fight? Is it being shown on sky live show?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

john wayne hibbert result



Spoiler



hibbert wins by stoppage



tommy martin result



Spoiler



won by ko in 7th


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> hughes/bowes result - stamina for sale :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl Tunde.....

O'Hara slating him i noticed..


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Thanatos said:


> When is the Ohara davis fight? Is it being shown on sky live show?


Highly doubt it, probably a float to fight in somewhere but even if it's between televised fights they'll probably cut away and just chat about random shit anyway.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl Tunde.....
> 
> O'Hara slating him i noticed..


present for you :rofl

Tunde Ajayi @DRealTundeAjayi Â· 12h 12 hours ago

IM THE BEST TRAINER EVER!! BTE!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> present for you :rofl
> 
> Tunde Ajayi @DRealTundeAjayi Â· 12h 12 hours ago
> 
> IM THE BEST TRAINER EVER!! BTE!


:rofl:rofl And people wonder why i can't take this chump serious..


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Jhonny nelson lead presenter again????


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> When is the Ohara davis fight? Is it being shown on sky live show?


in the ring now i think


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

I like the guy, but Nelson is absolutely terrible. How many years can he do such a bad job and still struggle to be remotely competent.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Price looking mightly confused when Nelson suggested that he's a potential rival for Joshua :rofl


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Brunker looks like some random guy who's just turned up :lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Dis gon be 1 sided


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ryders chest looks a bit wierd


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Nice work lads. RBR covering the Brunker v Selby fight!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

War chubby black guy with his collar up :bbb



Scorpio78 said:


> Ryders chest looks a bit wierd


Got nothing on his eyebrows


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

PHONK said:


> Price looking mightly confused when Nelson suggested that he's a potential rival for Joshua :rofl


Does he sound a bit punch worn to you?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Not long now till the G arrives to claim his world title fight. SELBY!. Selbz is a G. Swagger boys, Barry badboys, Ghetto's of Barry Town etc.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Shame De Gale or Mitchell aint on this card. De Gale hasnt built up a fanbase enough, he could have been alot bigger in London.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Think it was Nelson mumbling rather than any problem on Price's behalf.

Ryder could do with an impressive showing here. A good fighter but one that should be capable of stepping up a gear or two and really improving over the next year.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Shame Richie Davies didn't talk to Tetteh with some ''a hey, u canna do dat!!''.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

good nights boxing ahead


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Tetteh doesn't look like he has much business being at this weight. Going the distance with Purdy is okay, but shook up by every punch here.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Ryder needs to maintain his distance a bit better, though it's a shame his opponent hasn't come to win.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Shame De Gale or Mitchell aint on this card. De Gale hasnt built up a fanbase enough, he could have been alot bigger in London.


Yeah he should be,fighting at the Bluewater did him no favours.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ryder looks stronger in physique. Looks a bit more upright under Sims. Still neglects the jab at times..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bit more respect for the WBO Africa Light Middleweight Champion please.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Ryder looks stronger in physique. Looks a bit more upright under Sims. Still neglects the jab at times..


too many fighters and not enough time


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Not long now till the G arrives to claim his world title fight. SELBY!. Selbz is a G. Swagger boys, Barry badboys, Ghetto's of Barry Town etc.


selbz got da sick swagger bru you mad?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Sound isnt great at all or else the atmospheres dead


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking shame the Khomitsky fight fell through.He needs a good fight next or Eddie is failing him.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

What a shit fight. At least get some african MW and not a LMW.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> too many fighters and not enough time


Yep. Not impressive here Ryder..

Anyone know why he left his previous trainers from Angel?.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Why take a point when Tetteh is getting battered? Ryder is looking good though, he just needs to give himself more room.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I think what Ryder is doing is okay in this fight. We know he's got decent skills, but this guy shouldn't be in there so walking him down and overpowering him is the most efficient route to victory.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Incredible fight. Ryder will learn so, so much.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit fight really, hopefully Bakhtov gives Joshua rounds or this card will be another embarrassment.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

ScouseLad said:


> Incredible fight. Ryder will learn so, so much.


MissMatchroom delivers again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2014)

DynamiteDan said:


> Think will win finally see Joshua taken a few rounds tonight and given a decent run out.
> 
> Selby vs Brunker should be good although I feel people are overestimating Brunker and think Selby has a comfortable night


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

This guy is a light middleweight.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

WAR Brunker. :bbb


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

There was no point in the corner sending him out after the third round.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Sky Sports Boxing @SkySportsBoxing
John Ryder looks too big and too powerful against Theophilus Tetteh but Tetteh looks stubborn! #skyboxing

I fucking despair.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Hearn should of put degale on this card so joshua fans become degale fans aswell.

But he wants to pump up the liverpool card to force a ppv


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Pointless fight and Ryder looking unimpressive, shame as he's a really good fighter.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> selbz got da sick swagger bru you mad?


Never mad brah, Selbz is to G to hate.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

put it on him, you need to excite here ryder son


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Sky Sports Boxing @SkySportsBoxing
> John Ryder looks too big and too powerful against Theophilus Tetteh but Tetteh looks stubborn! #skyboxing
> 
> I fucking despair.


If he lasts a few more lad can earn another shilling against Callum smith couple of good meals and he'll be at smw


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Why does Hearn constanly match fighters against opponents from lower weight classes? It doesnt prove anything at least get 2 men in the same size thats why there is weight classes otherwise its just a farce.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Shit fight really, hopefully Bakhtov gives Joshua rounds or this card will be another embarrassment.


Not neccassrilly,the Selby fight should be good and the Boylan fight will be televised this fight was always going to be poor because of the pullout so early days to slag this card of my friend, but I know you live in hope.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Richie Davies is such a tosser.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

This is dreadful


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

lol


Belated poor stoppage there, Davies just looked like he didn't care at that point, just wanted it stopped, regardless of if there was any reason too.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Is someone on Sky going to question the matchmaking here?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

There wasn't really any opportunity for Davies to stop the fight up til that point to be honest. Ryder was only cuffing him, Tetteh was overpowered but not being cleanly punched and was throwing the odd sporadic burst.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Hearn is a twat, feeding us with shit mismatches then puts 50/50 domestic fights on PPV


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

'Tetteh was a dangerous opponent'

Nah fam


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Is someone on Sky going to question the matchmaking here?


Proberly not as it was a late notice job, but it`s a shame they couldn`t find anyone better but at a weeks notice it`s not easy.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Price needs to sort that beard out


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Hearn is a twat, feeding us with shit mismatches then puts 50/50 domestic fights on PPV


Yes.
He is.
Also tries to stack the PPV card up and delivers shit regular shows wich he could made much better if he wanted.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks like the Boylan fight is on now


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Cool beard on McCrory


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

McRory, Price and Nelson can't annunciate a word between them


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Not neccassrilly,the Selby fight should be good and the Boylan fight will be televised this fight was always going to be poor because of the pullout so early days to slag this card of my friend, but I know you live in hope.


Boylan being shown?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Proberly not as it was a late notice job, but it`s a shame they couldn`t find anyone better but at a weeks notice it`s not easy.


Not having there was no one better at a week's notice. Ah well, needs a big fight next. Been pissing around too much since the Ryder loss.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Proberly not as it was a late notice job, but it`s a shame they couldn`t find anyone better but at a weeks notice it`s not easy.


Wasnt it more then a week?
And at least get a middleweight and not a lightmiddleweight.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Macklin not in British rankings? lol alright


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Not having there was no one better at a week's notice. Ah well, needs a big fight next. Been pissing around too much since the Ryder loss.


There are plenty fighters training everyday just waiting for someone to call them. And I bet there are decent ones among them too.

The thing is: Did Hearn want to find them? And pay them halfway decent money? No he just got this random Ghanaian guy. Just like he gets these poor argies.

I dont think any other promoter on the planets likes to match his fighters wich poor argie fighters as often as Hearn.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Not having there was no one better at a week's notice. Ah well, needs a big fight next. Been pissing around too much since the Ryder loss.


Yeah maybe they could but they at least made the effort with offering it to McEwen and others I`m sure but yeah he needs a big fight


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Macklin not in British rankings? lol alright


He is Irish?
Or not?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Wasnt it more then a week?
> And at least get a middleweight and not a lightmiddleweight.


Yeah the fact that it was a light middle was a shame


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> He is Irish?
> Or not?


Brummie


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Can't really blame Hearn for that fight. Ryder was down to face Khomitsky, which was an excellent opponent. When he dropped out, he tried to get Craig Watson, who would have been a great replacement. But not many fighters will take a tough fight at such short notice. Shouldn't have been televised, but if it hadn't been Hearn would have been slated for not doing a good job with Ryder.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

This is better:happy


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Watt confusing the fighters. Good round


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Thought Boylan would beat Goodjohn pretty easily tbh, got hit with some big shots there though.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> This is better:happy


:bbb


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone come across the @NextBigFight twitter account? Absolute shit, sell out pish. Hoping no one off CHB is involved.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Anyone come across the @NextBigFight twitter account? Absolute shit, sell out pish. Hoping no one off CHB is involved.


is that the shit eddie keeps retweeting?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Anyone come across the @NextBigFight twitter account? Absolute shit, sell out pish. Hoping no one off CHB is involved.





smoggy7188 said:


> is that the shit eddie keeps retweeting?


Yep, it seems to have been made just to try and get as many retweets from boxers as possible

Cunts


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> is that the shit eddie keeps retweeting?


Yeah.

Sample tweet:

Next Big Fight @NextBigFight
ðŸ‡¬ðŸ‡§ðŸ‡¬ðŸ‡§ RETWEET ðŸ‡¬ðŸ‡§ðŸ‡¬ðŸ‡§

IF YOU THINK WE WILL HEAR #AndTheNew TONIGHT!!!

ðŸ‡¬ðŸ‡§ðŸ‡¬ðŸ‡§ Anthony Joshua ðŸ‡¬ðŸ‡§ðŸ‡¬ðŸ‡§ pic.twitter.com/ffZzYoSDqN


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Check-in and Chips.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Gash7 said:


> Brummie


Ah well I dont know anything personal about Macklin. Just know he fought for ireland as an amateur.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Ah well I dont know anything personal about Macklin. Just know he fought for ireland as an amateur.


Macklin sees himself as Irish which gets people angry for some reason :lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Knew i should of picked goodjohn


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

stop doing the fucking shoulder role ricky


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Dunno to me Goodjohn is doing pretty well. Landed spectacular shots, Hurting Boylan. Don't think Boylan is doing as much damage to Goodjohn as Hailing would like to make out..


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Kevin Mitchell looking good and fat, another lengthy lay off now I bet.

Such a waste of obvious talent.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

hailings wanking over the body shots isnt he. "goodjohn is really feeling these body shots". no he isnt you twat


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

great fight this


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Goodjohn is throughly impressing me here. The kid has shown me two or three times he got some nice skills.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

These are hurtful shots


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

clever from goodjohn crouching and making smaller target for the body


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Goodjohn looking good on the ropes there.

Been landing some lovely counters all night too


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Goodjohn is throughly impressing me here. The kid has shown me two or three times he got some nice skills.


Yeah,he`s doing a great job so far.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Goodjohn feeling comfy.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Boylan isn't easily discouraged is he! What a great little fight. Well done both guys


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

4-2 Ggoodjohn

Better round for Boylan, but I thought the Sky commentators were overstating how much trouble Boylan was causing him. Not often you see someone as decent defensively as him at this level.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

goodjohn 4-2 up i reckon


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Literally only just tuned in at the end of round 5, 6 was a clear Boylan one though, Goodjohn doesn't look like he's carrying much power?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Commentators have taken a shine to Goodjohn a little more than I'd like to see to be honest.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Another round for goodjohn


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

scores lads?


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Amazing interview with Selby, what a fascinating personality.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

SelbG


EDIT: Car crash TV right there, how fucking awkward was that?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Yeah,he`s doing a great job so far.


Yep he's finding answers to Boylan's raids. He sees it out and then next round steps it up a little..


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Stubhub ticket scalpers sponsoring a corner post :-( come on Matchroom, you're better than that


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Bets on how many times the word 'swagger' is used regarding Lee Selby even though he's a total boring mumbling non-personality.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Chinny said:


> Stubhub ticket scalpers sponsoring a corner post :-( come on Matchroom, you're better than that


Agree


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

delete duplicate


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Goodjohn boxing like Selby at times. Nice stuff..

Boylan looks the part but just doesn't have it sadly. Hasn't shown anything bar coming in straight lines and overwhelming the body as much as he can. Goodjohns experience has standed him good stead for this.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

Selby looked like a Somalian famine victim yesterday looked like a terrible cut


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Is the guy Selby fighting any good? Brunner's unbeaten?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I will be fucked off if Goodjohn doesn`t get the decision.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Got a really nice, quick jab too, even when it doesn't land he throws 3-4 at a time just as a deterrent.

6-3 Goodjohn


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

goodjohn up by at least 4 points for me


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Even if Boylan wins this last round, I would really struggle to see him winning, a draw would be fair enough though (assuming Boylan wins this round)


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Goodjohn looking like a G tonight. 

TBH i'm a tad worried about Selby he seemed to be hyperventilating in face off yesterday and looks really tired. He needs to shine tonight not just win..


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

watt has been good so far tbf


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Goodjohn has done a lot of scoring here but the commentators are far too biased in his favour. No matter what Boylan does they just think he is shit. If he knocked Goodjohn out they would praise how he hit the floor with grace.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good fight I really hope we don`t get #eddiehearnlovesadraw to save Boylans unbeaten record.


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Havin not looked on boxrec, id wager that TG had been matched tougher and it showed? Pls correct me if im talkin out my hoop


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fight of the year? Really?

Fack off


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

"I do believe we saw the fight of the year" :deal


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck me I was ready to be pissed of their for a minute.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

A friend of mine is telling me to pile money on Brunner, apparently he is an unbeaten olympian?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought he had announced a draw at first, was ready to get a bit annoyed lol


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

i think we can tell who greaves is talking about at the end of this video






he has a very fair point


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

AllyPally said:


> Havin not looked on boxrec, id wager that TG had been matched tougher and it showed? Pls correct me if im talkin out my hoop


Yep Boylan had a padded record.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Good fight that, goodjohn deserved winner. Like @Mandanda said Selby has got to win in style tonight, needs to make a statement. Last couple performances have not been good enough for me.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

boylan being extremely respectful and classy


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> i think we can tell who greaves is talking about at the end of this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who? Buglioni?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Who? Buglioni?


sorry, should have put after watching the boylan/goodjohn fight you could tell who greaves was talking about.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Always look forward to watching the Welsh Mayweather :bbb


----------



## Deflated Scrotum (Sep 1, 2014)

Next Lee "Cocky, Swagger, Gangstaa" Selby.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Anyone come across the @NextBigFight twitter account? Absolute shit, sell out pish. Hoping no one off CHB is involved.


It was the @FrochGroves2 twitter but changed name. Embarrassing.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Chinny said:


> Stubhub ticket scalpers sponsoring a corner post :-( come on Matchroom, you're better than that


just noticed that, poor


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> i think we can tell who greaves is talking about at the end of this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgive the ignorance but who was he on about? :lol:

Boylan?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Danny said:


> Forgive the ignorance but who was he on about? :lol:
> 
> Boylan?


sorry, should have put more in my original but yes boylan.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

A bit of an obvious tune to come in to but I like it


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like they are not eveb using all the seats on the lower tier

But let hearn tell it they sold out the whole arena


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

He was gonna use either this or AC/DC Spolin' for a fight, i see he went for the more generic one


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> A bit of an obvious tune to come in to but I like it


:yep


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

tune!!:happy


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

That time Selby beat Gamboa up in sparring >>>>>>>>>>>


:lol:


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

proper wigga this selby isnt he


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Come on Brunker.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Swagger man! :lol:


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

gorn selby


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Looks like they are not eveb using all the seats on the lower tier
> 
> But let hearn tell it they sold out the whole arena


Around 6000 was what he was saying the other day,not bad for this card if true imo


----------



## Deflated Scrotum (Sep 1, 2014)

Lee Swagggaaaaa Selby


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BRB just gonna stick Big L on and bop through the house pat my chest with gloves on and hood up.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Danny said:


> Bets on how many times the word 'swagger' is used regarding Lee Selby even though he's a total boring mumbling non-personality.


Swagger count already at 1 and he's not even in the ring yet, thanks Nicky.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Three swaggers during the ring walk...!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Brunker should be eay to deal for Selby. Saw him once against Oliver and he looked pretty average.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

hope selby gets battered hes shite


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck Paris and an Austrailain,Good luck Lee if it goes to points.


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Ref looks like a cross between phil daniels and peter mcdonagh


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

sugar ray sheepskin said:


> proper wigga this selby isnt he


He'd shoot you, pussy.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Wouldn't be surprised to see Selby lose tonight, Brunker obviously has a bit about him but more than that, Selby has always been over-rated in every facet and is clearly too big for this weight.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Having been out for so long might go against Brunker, however I think he beats Selby on points in a tough fight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

War Selby


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

So Joshua the 1/100 favourite in his 9th fight is the Main Event? Jesus Christ.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

'The Mayweather gym' otherwise known as the 'Grand Rapids Lee Selby training facility'.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> He'd shoot you, pussy.


cheers nuff. :deal


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Brunker looks a bum


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Why doesnt Eddie subcontract his London shows to the Sauerlands so we can get an atmosphere?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl The little scots kid hahaha


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

'The little Scots kid'. Fuck me


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Danny said:


> 'The Mayweather gym' otherwise known as the 'Grand Rapids Lee Selby training facility'.


:rofl


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Selby won that round fairly clearly in my opinion. 1-0


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Im sure 'little john' is delighted


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Is Gradovich expected to beat Velez by the way? Can't say I've seen anything of the latter.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Semtex said:


> So Joshua the 1/100 favourite in his 9th fight is the Main Event? Jesus Christ.


Nominal main event the Selby final eliminator is the real main event and the odds are a little silly.Hopefully it will be a decent little test but for sure he will win.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Selby quickly becoming one of most boring fighters in the world to watch.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Itâ€™s probably been said a million times before, but how wank are Watt and Halling? 

Itâ€™s clear they know fuck all about Brunker. Theyâ€™ve had weeks to do a bit of research, how fucking hard is it to watch a few of his last fights and swat up on his career? It happens all the time, and itâ€™s poor as fuck.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Brunker looks dreadful though perhaps he'll get some joy later on.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Semtex said:


> So Joshua the 1/100 favourite in his 9th fight is the Main Event? Jesus Christ.


tbf his opponent is a good step up regardless of what joshua does to him


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Watt and Halling obviously just going to ignore everything Brunker does.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

LJGS said:


> Itâ€™s probably been said a million times before, but how wank are Watt and Halling?
> 
> Itâ€™s clear they know fuck all about Brunker. Theyâ€™ve had weeks to do a bit of research, how fucking hard is it to watch a few of his last fights and swat up on his career? It happens all the time, and itâ€™s poor as fuck.


I thought watt had finally been dropped as smith done the liverpool card


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

OneTrueKenners said:


> Watt and Halling obviously just going to ignore everything Brunker does.


the sky sports way!


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Selby isn't winning a world title IMO.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Brunker looks even worse than I thought he would look. :lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Why doesnt Eddie subcontract his London shows to the Sauerlands so we can get an atmosphere?


I think it was the Groves fans that made the atmosphere for that show.The London fans will wake up for Joshua,they don`t give a shit about the Welsh Mayweather the same they were quite when Quigg fought there last year


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

selby looking very good so far
think he will take brunker out


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

All i want from Lee is to counter Brunker a little more, Stand a little more to sit on shots and just settle down defensively he sometimes gets muddles up and ends up with awkward cocked arm defence and dips and tries to move away. 

He just needs to step around Brunker and draw his lead and counter, turn him and then stab jab up and down shoot the right around the guard and then reset and hook off jab and just keep pressure on Brunker.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Halling dismissing these opponents :lol:


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Hook! said:


> tbf his opponent is a good step up regardless of what joshua does to him


It shouldn't be a main event, though...


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

To be fair I don't know what people are seeing Brunker do to say Halling is being overcritical, he's done absolutely nothing and he's getting dominated.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Selby could win a world title if matched favourably. Gradovich is just a come forward trier really, thats a favourable fight for him. I'd worry more when he fights a big, big puncher that catches him on the occasions he makes a little mistake and gets squared on with his hands down.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Brunker made for lee , who is looking quality 

Who's the ibf champ ?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I want to see Selby Sparked out just to make Halling like like a right cunt. Dismal commentating.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Claypole said:


> It shouldn't be a main event, though...


Degale should of been on this card but hearn wants to force a ppv


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck me Halling and Lee Selby, fuck this


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

boring.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Degale should of been on this card but hearn wants to force a ppv


This is another card that was ruined by PPV greed. Selby in London no wonder atmophere is shit


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

sheep shagger mayweather!
:lol: i kid my welsh homies.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Selby is class. Love the way he switches angles with the side step across. Does little Tito moves..


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

It's lovely from Selby to be honest. A lot more accurate tonight than he has been, admittedly a static target. I think he's the type of guy thats still entertaining off the back foot as he's got a solid work-rate. It'd be more interesting if Brunker was up to much though.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Is it harsh to call SelbG feather fisted?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Just look at the form of Brunker's recent opposition:

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=455501&cat=boxer

'World title eliminator'

His last fight opponents were all coming off at least one loss.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Brunker needs a KO to win this.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Selby breezing this so far. I think he has been brilliant. No matter what you say about Brunker, it is a final eliminator.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

If only selby had some power


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

"It must be so frustrating for Brunker" says Jim. Really? How do you thing we feel?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Selby's jab to the body is such a weapon. Consistently keeps fighters like this off balance and open. Don't think anybody in British boxing uses it so effectively.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Brunker has been woeful tonight, was expecting much more from him.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Borg i think said get rid of him now..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Smooth said:


> If only selby had some power


Yeah that is what is missing from him becoming a legit world level fighter

Think he can beat Gradovich on the backfoot though


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Brunker is mental, Awesome chin and stamina


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Halling and Watt are just flat out insulting any "Away" fighters these days. Its pathetic, show some class you cunts.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Allready said before this fight started Simion was a better opponent.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Selby winning 5-2 for me

Brunner's won the last two on my card


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Shows how entertaining Selby is when the lads I'm watching this fight with are talking about human morality rather than the action.

Selby is looking very impressive though.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

This has been a bit underwhelming to be honest.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Feel sorry for Brunker. Selby just to good for him.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Brunker getting a lot closer to selby now


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

7 nil to Selby on my card so far.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Gotta confess as good as he is I'm always bored rigid watching Selby.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Selby in that last minute and half started to sit on shots. Brunker's going to get Swagga'd Out :deal.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

One more hour Jim, then you can have some whisky.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Great shots.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

British Stoppage.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Mayweather doesnt stop people, Selby does.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> British Stoppage.


Lol he was done


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

That has made it a perfect performance.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

That's better Lee


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Swagged'n'bagged the V.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

That was an excellent performance.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

The G taking fucking names son


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Dave said:


> Swagged'n'bagged the V.


:lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Just look at the form of Brunker's recent opposition:
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=455501&cat=boxer
> 
> ...


Recent opposition? He hasn't had a fight in 14 months.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Well didn't that go like I reckoned it would?

Best Selby has looked in a good while that, ready for a world title now.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Selby also can beat Gradovich. Gradovich aint much.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Brunker looked terrible, the lay off obviously hasn't agreed with him. Also didn't think he looked well on the week which makes me think their was issues with the weight.

Fair play to Selby did what he was asked.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> British Stoppage.





Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Lol he was done





dkos said:


> That was an excellent performance.


Awesome. Though Selby was brilliant the whole fight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Good performance there, solid finish, kept the pressure on but took his time.

I think he's got a very good shout vs Gradovich.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

That was mature from Selby. He sensed Brunker was tiring in the round before and started to chip some real hammer in and then let the round go and started slowly again and then again towards end picked up the pace and sat on punches. 

One of the best finishers in British Boxing :deal. Wish he'd show it more but my word Selby is class. 

Brunker was a tough kid and saddened me to see him sitting on ropes like that. He tried his best but it's levels and Selby is a miles beyond him.

Selby enjoys Boxing i think this is why he takes his time. He practices things and works on them etc.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Brunker looked in a weight class below and fought like a low level opponent. Gradovich isn't amazing but is in a different class to Brunker. Nothing to get carried away with from that win.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

The only problem with the way he's operating is when the guys a little more offensively competent and punches much harder than Brunker. Then his shots are going to be taking a bit out of Selby, and Selby's work off the backfoot won't get respect. He could end up getting ground down himself rather than what happened here.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

If Selby doesn't win a 'world' title I would be surprised.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Recent opposition? He hasn't had a fight in 14 months.


:lol:

Can't fault Selby's performance.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Hearn cant remember when Selby lost a round? Did he forget the Simion fight (close competitive fight)? Hearn is such a cunt.

Anyway: Gradovic is a different class then Brunker but Selby beats him imo.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

OneTrueKenners said:


> Brunker looked terrible, the lay off obviously hasn't agreed with him. Also didn't think he looked well on the week which makes me think their was issues with the weight.
> 
> Fair play to Selby did what he was asked.


Has noting to do with weight or lay off. He just is average like I said before the fight. Watch his fight with american Oliver. Brunker just isnt any near world level. More a domestic level fighter. And look at his record. He just beat a bunch of journeyman.

Selby has the right style for Gradovich. Gradovich didnt look good in his last fight. Also gets hit a lot.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Did Glen Mcrory just say "When do we see a fighter win a final elimator with such ease?"

Why doesn't he ask Kell Brook?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> The only problem with the way he's operating is when the guys a little more offensively competent and punches much harder than Brunker. Then his shots are going to be taking a bit out of Selby, and Selby's work off the backfoot won't get respect. He could end up getting ground down himself rather than what happened here.


Gradovich isn't the hardest of hitters, but he is very solid offensively, tough and relentless with a good workrate. A guy with his style can potentially give Selby a shitload of trouble. But I suppose I could also see Selby outboxing him.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Selby, Galahad, what other slick Gs are operating in Britain?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Gradovich will outwork him to a UD if the fight is in America/China.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BBC is up next.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Michael said:


> Gradovich isn't the hardest of hitters, but he is very solid offensively, tough and relentless with a good workrate. A guy with his style can potentially give Selby a shitload of trouble.


Potentially, I think Gradovich is okay for the record. The type of guy that is easily underrated. It wouldn't be easy for Selby, but I'd lean towards him. He's the more talented fighter, better handspeed, greater offensive variety compared to Gradovich who is pretty hook happy. Can operate at different ranges whereas Gradovich needs it medium to short, Selby has options in there. I think his feet are a little better.

But there is a lot to be said for sheer toughness and work-rate, it makes the fight very competetive.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Gradovich will outwork him to a UD if the fight is in America/China.


Fight will happen in the UK imo.
If Hearn cant get Gradovich over to the UK it would be really bad work from him.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH Velez could win next month so who knows i saw him destroy Salvador Sanchez the fake version in 3 rounds. Didn't look to bad a fighter so no gimme for the Russian.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Gradovich fights very one-paced though which will massively suit Selby. 


What's Velez's chances in that fight anyway?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

JOSHUA ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

That red right hand song they just played before the adverts is sick. I'm surprised I've never seen a boxer using it for their ring walk.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

go on aj!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Fight will happen in the UK imo.
> If Hearn cant get Gradovich over to the UK it would be really bad work from him.


Gradovic makes good money fighting on Undercards of big fights, not a certainty that it happens in the Uk but i think where the fight happens could actually be the difference in the outcome as shit as that sounds.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Bakhtov is under 6ft?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Here`s Joshua defending his future peoples champion title :bbb Rocky fair play.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

tuning in just in time...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Shite, unoriginal entrance music Joshua.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

AJ is getting a Roman Reigns type push.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

War midget Rusky


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> BBC is up next.


Where is the proof its big?.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> AJ is getting a Roman Reigns type push.


Bahktov getting the jobber treatment


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Bahktov looks like he had to many wars.:lol:


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Some of the hype surrounding Joshua does my head in. 

Got ppl on Twitter saying he's gonna be britains best ever...atsch


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Bakhtov is a mean looking bastard to be fair.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Sick and tired of Joshuas hype, Tyson Fury is the same age as him and he would beat him.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Johshhhwaa


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Size diffirence is huge


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

PHONK said:


> Bakhtov is under 6ft?


Yes. He is as big as Airich in terms of height I think.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I am the wefewee


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Watching the boxing wife she says, 'look at his size, so small in comparison'. Had to double to make sure she is talking about Bahktov.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

10-9 Bahktov


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Bakhtov round


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

AJ is a fucking beast.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Paullow said:


> 10-9 Bahktov


atsch


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Joshua's power is a myth.

Have thought it for a while this is confirming it. In his 8 fights he has landed a lot of clean shots and there is not one brutal ko on his record.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Joshua pulverizing Bahktov already. Fair play to him, he's got heavy heavy hands, and that right hand is a thunderbolt.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm glad AJ is beating the shit out of all these Eastern Europeans. Feed the Big Black Beast all these Eastern Euro Marshmellows.

AJ took that massive punch without even being moved or staggered.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

OneTrueKenners said:


> Joshua's power is a myth.
> 
> Have thought it for a while this is confirming it. In his 8 fights he has landed a lot of clean shots and there is not one brutal ko on his record.


He landed some nice clean stuff there, but what did he land that you'd expect to stop someone like Bahktov?


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Whos the cum slut in the corner?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Hook! said:


> AJ is a fucking beast.


Against sub par midgets he is for sure. Win means nothing.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Good action in that round, Joshua looks quality when he puts them together.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good fight. this makes 9-0 9 ko's. now take him up a little bit...


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

put him in with kingpin and if they chins him then i'll be a believer


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

OneTrueKenners said:


> Joshua's power is a myth.
> 
> Have thought it for a while this is confirming it. In his 8 fights he has landed a lot of clean shots and there is not one brutal ko on his record.


Speed and accuracy. Certainly not as heavy handed as Wladimir or Foreman.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Superb 2nd rd stoppage of Denis Bakhtov by Anthony Joshua, really superb.

I have no doubt in my mind, even after 9 fights, Joshua will be world champion and will reign for years. Awesome...


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Unknown Poster said:


> He landed some nice clean stuff there, but what did he land that you'd expect to stop someone like Bahktov?


Think about other HW's that can bang throughout history they land clean and its over. AJ has landed clean on ever single opponent and hasn't knocked anyone out, all been stopped but no proper conclusive ko's


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Give it 2-3 years lads, Oleksandr Usyk vs Anthony Joshua will be like a modern day Riddick Bowe vs Evander Holyfield:deal


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sprott next makes no sense at all. Bahktov was a small step up from Airich. Now he should face someone who physically isnt so small compared to him.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Bakhtov round


:hey


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Joshua should fight Ustinov. Ustinov is big and can punch.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> put him in with kingpin and if they chins him then i'll be a believer


Yep that should be next.

Not glass chin sprott


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

IJL once again making a tit of himself, how can you be that bad?

Very good performance imo, he's ready for a real step up now

Get Kingpin over, fuck it.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Speed and accuracy. *Certainly not as heavy handed as Wladimir or Foreman*.


Oh fuck off with that shit mateatsch

You really are a horribly biased poster arent you


----------



## thehayemaker (Sep 10, 2014)

Hmm. Don't know what to make of him yet


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Berliner said:


> Sprott next makes no sense at all. Bahktov was a small step up from Airich. Now he should face someone who physically isnt so small compared to him.


ustinov???


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Still havent seen him take a punch yet. Good win but these guys cant even compete with him.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Heavy handed, always smiling.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Michael said:


> Oh fuck off with that shit mateatsch
> 
> You really are a horribly biased poster arent you


Why? He landed plenty clean shots against his opponents. No "oh shit" ko so far.

You think he is as heavy handed as Foreman? Really? Who is biased?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I like the idea of Firtha, very big and he's game, took Fury and Wilder a few rounds too.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Joshua isn't a massive one punch hitter, but he has really thudding power that breaks people down. He showed that in the amateurs.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Soo when will Joshua and Price fight then? March would be a good time.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Joshua could fight Charr.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

thehayemaker said:


> Hmm. Don't know what to make of him yet


Its impossible to judge him as he hasn't been in a fight, can he go 12?, can he take a shot?, can he beat guys who aren't old and under 6ft?, who knows?.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Stick him in with Price.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

thehayemaker said:


> Hmm. Don't know what to make of him yet


All I know is hes still a long way away from beating David Haye. The difference will be hard to make up by next year if they are really planning that fight.


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Very impressed, but its what i needed to see to suggest sprott should not be next. Prob a backward step. Sprotts good, underrated, but not ideal given AJs progress


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH it was quicker then i expected. But i won't get over excited about AJ just yet.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Joshua is taking the crown back to England. He's Lewis 2.0. Bigger,black,faster,smarter,better chin, better looking.

He's literally Lewis 2.0.

He will murder rape fuck Wladimir next year. Wlad should just hide his asshole.

This thing is so over. England is YET AGAIN going to have a Heavyweight Champ. Forget waiting for a 'hundred years'.Lewis was 1991-2003........It's only 2014 and Joshua have emerged.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Hope Hearn thinks about the Sprott fight. No need for a fight like this.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Its impossible to judge him as he hasn't been in a fight, can he go 12?, *can he take a shot?*, can he beat guys who aren't old and under 6ft?, who knows?.


He took one tonight that would have murdered Wladimir and floored Lewis.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Why? He landed plenty clean shots against his opponents. No "oh shit" ko so far.


You are comparing him to two ATG heavyweights for fuck sake:lol:

He isn't a one punch ko guy, but his hands are what id call very heavy. His power hammer's opponents and leaves them looking like they've gone through a 12 round war after a couple of rounds.

It's hard to brutally spark out guys who are so defensive and intent on surviving anyways, they dont throw enough and Joshua can catch them with well timed shots like he could if they were actually trying to be competitive. Joshua has enough power to gain the respect of most heavyweights around imo, and the skills to boot, which are more important.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Anthony Joshua is da truth


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> He took one tonight that would have murdered Wladimir and floored Lewis.


:rofl


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

There really aren't that many one punch knockout type fighters at heavyweight these days anyways. It's not as if (Wlad aside) Joshua is going to be outgunned in that aspect.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

You have to be impressed with Joshua


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Price Vs Joshua in a fight or 2?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Price vs Joshua. I have love for my man from my hometown but Joshua will fuck him up IMO.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Hearn just said AJ goes PPV from next year.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Said it earlier on in the week, they should pit him again Johann Duhaupas. Someone who can mix it physically, it's a bit boring watching him dismantle relative dwarfs.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Wladimir is over. I just hope Wlad don't run away like a bitch and retire without at least fighting Joshua in 2016.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Price wants it. Hope it happens by next summer.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Impressive performance, I really wanna see him stepped up now.

Hell, Joshua v Price for the British title would make a lot of sense for next year.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> Stick him in with Price.


Price won't want any part of that.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Price may have a glass chin but I agree with him they wont risk AJ against him this quick far different level and taller with One punch KO power.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Michael said:


> You are comparing him to two ATG heavyweights for fuck sake:lol:
> 
> He isn't a one punch ko guy, but his hands are what id call very heavy. His power hammer's opponents and leaves them looking like they've gone through a 12 round war after a couple of rounds.
> 
> It's hard to brutally spark out guys who are so defensive and intent on surviving anyways, they dont throw enough and Joshua can catch them with well timed shots like he could if they were actually trying to be competitive. Joshua has enough power to gain the respect of most heavyweights around imo, and the skills to boot, which are more important.


What are you talking? So you agree with me?
He landed plenty big shots on his opponents and no realy proper KO like we see it with guys like Wladimir,Foreman ect. He has a big punch but is not as heavy handed as he looks right now.

And why cant I compare him with ATG HWs when Hearn and SKy compare him all the time with ATG heavyweights?
The Hearns think he can become the best ever. So of course I will compare him with ATG level heavyweights when they set the bar that high. No need to get mad.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> Joshua could fight Charr.


That would be a very good fight and I'd love to see it. Easy for Hearn to promote/hype too, wouldn't be any sort of workout for Joshua though.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Claypole said:


> Price won't want any part of that.


Price appears to want it tbh.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Kingpin is a good fight for Joshua, fighting someone who will give him rounds and look to spoil and frustrate but ill be fucked if I ever watch Kingpin again, he can lose every round and still make you look like shit as well as making himself look like shit at the same time.

He's probably the only man who has worse fights than the guy in my avatar.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Im not getting too excited just yet. Been there before with heavyweight Olympians. But I have to say, I really like Anthony Joshua. He's just a thoroughly nice bloke.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Claypole said:


> Price won't want any part of that.


Price wants it, he smells blood. I think he sees an opportunity.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

I think Joshua would brutally KO Price.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Looking forward to him and Usyk colliding in the future. Thus far I think Usyk mugs him but who knows in a few years time.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Price wants it. Hope it happens by next summer.


Sauerland won't let that happen.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

JohnH said:


> That would be a very good fight and I'd love to see it. Easy for Hearn to promote/hype too, wouldn't be any sort of workout for Joshua though.


That would be lame. Charr would just sit there and take shots like Bakhtov.
A guy with good defense would be good.

And please: I know Hearn likes missmatches but they have to cancel the Sprott fight. Really.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Price may have a glass chin but I agree with him they wont risk AJ against him this quick far different level and taller with One punch KO power.


Agree to much a risk at the moment,Price does have that one punch ko power that no other British heavyweight has.I do think Price is a danger in the heavyweight division and will surprise people with a big win one of these days.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> What are you talking? So you agree with me?
> He landed plenty big shots on his opponents and no realy proper KO like we see it with guys like Wladimir,Foreman ect. He has a big punch but is not as heavy handed as he looks right now.
> 
> And why cant I compare him with ATG HWs when Hearn and SKy compare him all the time with ATG heavyweights?
> The Hearns think he can become the best ever. So of course I will compare him with ATG level heavyweights when they set the bar that high. No need to get mad.


I agree that he aint a big puncher. I was taking issue with you even bringing him into the same sentence as Foreman and Wladimir. Nevermind what Hearn says, he's doing that to build hype, plenty of promoters talk loads of shit. You're a hardcore boxing fan and should know better than to place such crazy comparisons on Joshua. I ain't mad either, you seem to be just constantly sniping British and American fighters on these boards all the time. Don't know what your game is mate really:conf


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Wladimir is over. I just hope Wlad don't run away like a bitch and retire without at least fighting Joshua in 2016.


:deal

Price will get murdered.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> Price appears to want it tbh.


He didn't appear to want it. He said he wanted it, but the look in his eyes was the same as when he stepped into the ring for the rematch against Thompson.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Michael said:


> I agree that he aint a big puncher. I was taking issue with you even bringing him into the same sentence as Foreman and Wladimir. Nevermind what Hearn says, he's doing that to build hype, plenty of promoters talk loads of shit. You're a hardcore boxing fan and should know better than to place such crazy comparisons on Joshua. I ain't mad either, you seem to be just constantly sniping British and American fighters on these boards all the time. Don't know what your game is mate really:conf


No.
I dont know any promoter who said their fighter would become the best ever after just 8 fights.
SKY even compared Campbell with ODLH. Sky and MAtchroom take this shit to the next level. 
Or Callum Smith multiple weight champ ect.

Hearn and Sky are the worst in that aspect.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Maybe not for a few fights but I want to see Joshua in with Mariusz Wach. Someone who matches him for size and will actually give him rounds.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Agree to much a risk at the moment,Price does have that one punch ko power that no other British heavyweight has.I do think Price is a danger in the heavyweight division and will surprise people with a big win one of these days.


Agree I dont rate him much but being as big as be is with his power and less pressure he can cause a few surprises.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Looking forward to him and Usyk colliding in the future. *Thus far I think Usyk mugs him but who knows in a few years time*.


Joshua is a massive guy with heavy hands and solid fundamentals, but he isn't on Usyk's level skill wise. Still Joshua is improving really quickly these days, I can imagine this fight being massive when Usyk cleans out the cruiserweight division and Joshua snags a belt. It would be a fascinating clash, Holyfield-Bowe is the first comparison that comes to mind, though obviously im being premature with that statement:lol:


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> No.
> I dont know any promoter who said their fighter would become the best ever after just 8 fights.
> SKY even compared Campbell with ODLH. Sky and MAtchroom take this shit to the next level.
> Or Callum Smith multiple weight champ ect.
> ...


I agree. It's almost made me want to see fighters I've liked lose the constant hype wears you down.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

AJ would knock Fury out.


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Price would be a big step from guys like Bakhtov and Airich, hope it happens.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

AJ the GOAT. He might as well retire now imo before he tarnishes his legacy.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Looking forward to him and Usyk colliding in the future. Thus far I think Usyk mugs him but who knows in a few years time.


Usyk destroys him right now because Usyk got a lot more experience. But in a few years.............Usyk will lose because of size alone.

A very good big man can often beat a great small man. I think that's what would happen. Usyk would probably be considered a more skilled fighter, but Joshua's freakish size will mug him. Joshua isn't just 6'6, but 6'6 with that strength is scary. I think he can literally pick Usyk up and thrown him across the ring.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

JohnH said:


> Sauerland won't let that happen.


I think he would for them Hearn PPV/ stubhub $$$


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Roe said:


> AJ the GOAT. He might as well retire now imo before he tarnishes his legacy.


:lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone know much of Michael Hunter? He was touted as an amateur but never really did much at international tournaments. 

He's with Haymon and has put a few wins together. One to watch for the HW division or not?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Usyk destroys him right now because Usyk got a lot more experience. But in a few years.............Usyk will lose because of size alone.
> 
> A very good big man can often beat a great small man. I think that's what would happen. Usyk would probably be considered a more skilled fighter, but Joshua's freakish size will mug him. Joshua isn't just 6'6, but 6'6 with that strength is scary. I think he can literally pick Usyk up and thrown him across the ring.


Yeah. The size difference would be huge. Usyk is too small. But he is faster then Joshua...

Nah: When you get hurt and dropped against Beterbiev (LHW) you dont take shots from Joshua.


----------



## thehayemaker (Sep 10, 2014)

Roe said:


> AJ the GOAT. He might as well retire now imo before he tarnishes his legacy.


Lmao


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

AJ vs Price won't happen anytime soon, Hearn is chatting through his arse for the casuals. Again.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Price destroyed Joshua in sparring, No way does that fight happen, Price is a bomb waiting to explode


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Usyk is well able to go in there with these big lad's imo. He might be undersized but is light-years about the rest of the big men in terms of skillset. He's defensively superb and I think a pretty tough fighter to boot. His performance against the big, heavy hitting Magomedrasul Majidov in the WSB is one I always go back to, though of course in a 12 rounder that size could be a bigger factor.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Anyone know much of Michael Hunter? He was touted as an amateur but never really did much at international tournaments.
> 
> He's with Haymon and has put a few wins together. One to watch for the HW division or not?


Speedy, reasonably hard hitting heavyweight IIRC. Not bad technically but undersized and could never do it at big international tournaments, though in the American tournaments he was highly rated. Not a blue chip prospect, but one who could be fairly decent coming in under the radar.


----------



## Hackney (Mar 16, 2014)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Price destroyed Joshua in sparring, No way does that fight happen, Price is a bomb waiting to explode


Price is absolute garbage and that's being kind.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

was OHara Davies with Tunde before?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> No.
> I dont know any promoter who said their fighter would become the best ever after just 8 fights.
> SKY even compared Campbell with ODLH. Sky and MAtchroom take this shit to the next level.
> Or Callum Smith multiple weight champ ect.
> ...


Mate there have been some incredibly daft as fuck statements by promoters in this sports history. Sky definitely do talk a lot of shit and it is frustrating to listen if your at all knowledgeable about the sport, but if it brings fans to the sport, I will grudgingly put up with it.


----------



## thehayemaker (Sep 10, 2014)

It is a bit annoying. Just reading my twitter feed now. Footballers, journalists, ex Footballers, celebrities. All tweeting "no one can stop joshua" "next world champion"


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Another great stoppage by IJL in the Martin-Tew fight.


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Hackney said:


> Price is absolute garbage and that's being kind.


How do you know Joshua is any better?


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone remember Hughie Fury? He hasn't fought since May.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

On a unrelated note have the Rita Ora nudes been released yet?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Seems a nice kid Martin.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

On the Money said:


> How do you know Joshua is any better?


Joshua looked better against Skelton than Price did.

Joshua actually has a jab, and an inside game.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Gradovich will outwork him to a UD if the fight is in America/China.


Na


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Joshua is a massive puncher, I can't believe that is being argued against because he didn't knock out Bakhtov. His legs had gone and the referee was right to step in, which is what happens when guys with very good chins get hurt. Wlad and Foreman have been mentioned, and whilst I rate those two as punchers, both of them two had similar fights to this. Sam Peter walked through every right hand Wlad through at him, nose first, for 12 rounds, Povetkin went the distance with him, weak chinned Rahman took flush shots for 8 rounds, Haye and Chambers, two fighters who fought at cruiser and neither with a good chin, went the distance with Wlad and he landed plenty of good shots on them. Foreman was a battering ram of a fighter who clubbed his opponents into defeat, he wasn't a one punch knockout artist either. It's boxing, it happens and it certainly isn't reason to dismiss a fighters punching power because they can't knock out a guy like Bakhtov. Foreman finished plenty of similar opponents in the same way, but reading a few posts on here, you'd think every stoppage Foreman had was from one single swift right hook or something.

Impressive performance from him, anyway. The hate on here is laughable at times :lol:


----------



## thehayemaker (Sep 10, 2014)

Didn't know how annoying casual fans could be. Sort of annoys you when you follow the sport 24/7 yet they switch on sky sports 10pm and start making wild outlandish statements after the fight


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

thehayemaker said:


> Didn't know how annoying casual fans could be. Sort of annoys you when you follow the sport 24/7 yet they switch on sky sports 10pm and start making wild outlandish statements after the fight


Genuinely just seen this tweet from a casual.

*Barry O'Callaghan* â€@callaghan007  2m2 minutes ago
@NiallerDoran this man mountain @anthonyfjoshua blows *Sprott* & @DavidPrice_1 out within 3 I think if he got world title shot now he wins


----------



## thehayemaker (Sep 10, 2014)

Yep lol thats exactly what I mean


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

I've got the hump, my little brother came round for a drink and turned up with a Â£30 bottle of Johnny walker. The numpty fell asleep at half 10. What am I to do? Do I just say 'fuck him' and drink his posh whiskey or put it away and go to bed early?


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> Anyone remember Hughie Fury?
> 
> He hasn't fought since May.


He's been very ill. http://www.boxingscene.com/illness-scratches-hughie-fury-from-tfury-chisora-ii-bill--79034


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Canastota said:


> Na


yea. atsch


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Joshua have more potential than Wilder or Jennings.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lost said:


> I've got the hump, my little brother came round for a drink and turned up with a Ã‚Â£30 bottle of Johnny walker. The numpty fell asleep at half 10. What am I to do? Do I just say 'fuck him' and drink his posh whiskey or put it away and go to bed early?


do him and yourself a favour, drink it wisely and pay him a fiver as a gesture.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Ive put wolf of Wall Street on to try and wake him up.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

lost said:


> Ive put wolf of Wall Street on to try and wake him up.


Quality film


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah, but I know I'll be on the blower getting the old marching powder delivered before it's over. It's one of them films.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Jack said:


> Joshua is a massive puncher, I can't believe that is being argued against because he didn't knock out Bakhtov. His legs had gone and the referee was right to step in, which is what happens when guys with very good chins get hurt. Wlad and Foreman have been mentioned, and whilst I rate those two as punchers, both of them two had similar fights to this. Sam Peter walked through every right hand Wlad through at him, nose first, for 12 rounds, Povetkin went the distance with him, weak chinned Rahman took flush shots for 8 rounds, Haye and Chambers, two fighters who fought at cruiser and neither with a good chin, went the distance with Wlad and he landed plenty of good shots on them. Foreman was a battering ram of a fighter who clubbed his opponents into defeat, he wasn't a one punch knockout artist either. It's boxing, it happens and it certainly isn't reason to dismiss a fighters punching power because they can't knock out a guy like Bakhtov. Foreman finished plenty of similar opponents in the same way, but reading a few posts on here, you'd think every stoppage Foreman had was from one single swift right hook or something.
> 
> Impressive performance from him, anyway. The hate on here is laughable at times :lol:


Chambers didn't go the distance and he has a good chin. That was a brilliant knockout


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Joshua has the inner-spite which is good to see, the guy is merciless and looks to take his opponents head off. You need that mindset to be champion.

Want to see him go a few rounds now though and against someone who is legitimately durable and won't have to be carried. He'll learn absolutely nothing by crushing Sprott. Kevin Johnson would be perfect I reckon.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Chambers didn't go the distance and he has a good chin. That was a brilliant knockout


Ah, sorry, I should have put 'went 12' and I'm being overly harsh on Chambers because for some reason I had the idea he was hurt against Adamek? I think I might be getting fights mixed up though, so apologies if I'm wrong on that. That was a good knockout in the end but Chambers still took plenty of flush shots, which is my point - it doesn't matter how hard a fighter hits, they'll always come across the odd fighter who takes those punches well. Tyson against Bonecrusher, Blood Green, Tillis and Jameson, or Louis against Farr, Godoy, Conn and numerous other opponents. They are the two best punchers in heavyweight history and even they came up against the odd tough guy who took plenty of good shots. Frazier is another. He was a brilliant puncher himself and yet Bonavena took plenty of shots off him, Quarry took plenty, Ron Stander took his left hook for fun before his face fell apart but none of those fights detract from Frazier's power or punching ability, and it'd be ridiculous to argue otherwise.

It's boxing, it happens. The idea that Joshua could batter a tough opponent, have him out on his feet and force a referee stoppage inside two rounds and it somehow counts against his punching power is absurd, especially when Wlad and Foreman are mentioned to bolster that argument, suggesting they always finish opponents off precisely. It's clearly untrue.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Jack said:


> Ah, sorry, I should have put 'went 12' and I'm being overly harsh on Chambers because for some reason I had the idea he was hurt against Adamek? I think I might be getting fights mixed up though, so apologies if I'm wrong on that. That was a good knockout in the end but Chambers still took plenty of flush shots, which is my point - it doesn't matter how hard a fighter hits, they'll always come across the odd fighter who takes those punches well. Tyson against Bonecrusher, Blood Green, Tillis and Jameson, or Louis against Farr, Godoy, Conn and numerous other opponents. They are the two best punchers in heavyweight history and even they came up against the odd tough guy who took plenty of good shots. Frazier is another. He was a brilliant puncher himself and yet Bonavena took plenty of shots off him, Quarry took plenty, Ron Stander took his left hook for fun before his face fell apart but none of those fights detract from Frazier's power or punching ability, and it'd be ridiculous to argue otherwise.
> 
> It's boxing, it happens. The idea that Joshua could batter a tough opponent, have him out on his feet and force a referee stoppage inside two rounds and it somehow counts against his punching power is absurd, especially when Wlad and Foreman are mentioned to bolster that argument, suggesting they always finish opponents off precisely. It's clearly untrue.


Oh I wasn't disagreeing with your overall point, I agree with you on that. In the Adamek fight you might be thinking of when Chambers injured his arm & fought Adamek one handed (and got robbed imo).

Joshua was extremely impressive tonight, the way he timed some of his shots to perfection. I'd love to see him in with Dominick Guinn or Kevin Johnson next, not only can they take a shot but Guinn fights back with a decent skill level & Johnson is hard to catch with flush straight punches & will make joshua miss. Those two fights would really test Joshua's stamina should he go rounds


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Oh I wasn't disagreeing with your overall point, I agree with you on that. In the Adamek fight you might be thinking of when Chambers injured his arm & fought Adamek one handed (and got robbed imo).
> 
> Joshua was extremely impressive tonight, the way he timed some of his shots to perfection. I'd love to see him in with Dominick Guinn or Kevin Johnson next, not only can they take a shot but Guinn fights back with a decent skill level & Johnson is hard to catch with flush straight punches & will make joshua miss. Those two fights would really test Joshua's stamina should he go rounds


Yeah, I agree with all of that. I know people have complained about the speed Joshua has been brought along but the improvement each time he fights is very noticeable and that suggests that whatever he's doing in the gym is working, so I'm interested to see what he'll be like in 5 or 10 fights time. I hope he can keep up that progression and, like you said, fighters like Johnson are ideal for that. The only issue with him is that his fights are horrible to watch and it could some of the hype around Joshua if he's in a dull 10/12 round fight but the experience is invaluable and I think it'd help raise him to that next level.


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Joshua have more potential than Wilder or Jennings.


Completely agree. He is immensely strong.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

What a knock down that was from K9. Absolute peach.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Semtex said:


> What a knock down that was from K9. Absolute peach.


Canelo ducking Molina :happy

Alvarez would have took him out early doors based on tonight. Dude was outboxed by K9:lol:


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Canelo ducking Molina :happy
> 
> Alvarez would have took him out early doors based on tonight. Dude was outboxed by K9:lol:


Molina didn't look right. Obviously not adjusted to Mexico.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Semtex said:


> Molina didn't look right. Obviously not adjusted to Mexico.


He probably was taken aback by having a crowd cheering for him.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Maybe not for a few fights but I want to see Joshua in with Mariusz Wach. Someone who matches him for size and will actually give him rounds.


great fight


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Obviously early to say, anything can happen but I'm backing AJ to go all the way


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Why are people getting so annoyed over what casuals are saying about Joshua?

Do you not see that as a good thing? we want casuals to show interest in boxing and if a boxer like Joshua makes that happen then great, who really cares if someone thinks hes the next Muhammad Ali after 9 fights or if he would win a world title right now. As long as they are talking about boxing its good.

Without casuals there would be no big arena fights, there would be no boxing on sky sports.


----------



## tara1979 (Aug 5, 2014)

The gulf in "levels" for heavyweights is just getting wider and wider, it's so frustrating. These are all step ups that eddies feeding him but johnson after 9 fights? It's a bold move but again, if he polishes him off inside 3, what's he learnt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

My thoughts on the shows.

Ryders opponent was a joke. Fair enough short notice but shouldn't have been on Sky. Hopefully something good for Sky next.

Goodjohn v Boylan was a good fight. Wouldn't mind seeing a rematch. Would like to see Matchroom do some kind of 140lbs tournament with a bunch of the London based Light Welterweights.

Selby was impressive. I am sure the Matchroom haters have been slagging the fight of but Brunker is a legit contender. Good to see Selby get the stoppage, but you can still see there difference between him and guys like Frampton & Quigg who get early stoppages against that level. I get the feeling the reason why he is so good in the gym is because of making 126lbs. Give him a real shot at beating Gradovich, hopefully they can get it over to the UK.

Johsua, very very impressive. Baktov was a very credible opponent at this point in his career. Again I am sure there were haters. Hopefully they get somebody other than Sprott now. What I loved about that performance was how aggressive and menacing Joshua was, something we hadn't really seen before. He really looked like he enjoyed hurting Baktov. Good to see.

Rating for the show for the Matchmaking thread;

*October 11th, London
Joshua v Baktov 6/10 2/10*
Selby v Brunker 4/5 2/5
Boylan v Goodjohn 3/5 3/5
Ryder v Tetteh 2/5 1/5
23/50


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Glad I passed up my free tickets for the show now. It was a pretty poor show but happy for Selby.

I still don't get why Eddie hasn't attempted to make more Lpndon shows with Mitchell, DeGale, Ryder, Joshua. Crowd seem flat all night.


----------



## Hackney (Mar 16, 2014)

On the Money said:


> How do you know Joshua is any better?


I dont yet, but I know what Price is. Price has 'cardiovascular freeze' when the going gets tough. No fix for that, especially for someone so huge.


----------



## Hackney (Mar 16, 2014)

Macho_Grande said:


> Glad I passed up my free tickets for the show now. It was a pretty poor show but happy for Selby.
> 
> I still don't get why Eddie hasn't attempted to make more Lpndon shows with Mitchell, DeGale, Ryder, Joshua. Crowd seem flat all night.


Eddie needs to sort em out with some free stella!


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Enjoyed last night. Probably because I didn't bother watching the Ryder fight as I knew it would be a joke but the other 3 fights were enjoyable.

Selby looked good to me, I've not watched Brunker before but he looked worse than S. Smith & Simion but you can't blame Selby for that. He can only fight who the IBF (I think) nominate for the final eliminator. Now we get to really see what he's made of. I think he wins here or in the States.

Goodjohn - Boylan was exactly what I want to see 3rd or 4th down the bill. Good 50-50 scrap that probably doesn't cost a lot to make & is entertaining.

Joshua's doing all he can at this stage, the opponents are gradually getting better & he's looking the business. I feel a bit like myself & others aren't getting behind Joshua as much as we should because David Price got all our hopes up & didn't deliver which is still fresh in the mind. Rather than been excited by him we're all like 'he's not took a shot' or 'he's not been 6 rounds' etc. 

As for Price, I find comments like he'll duck Joshua a bit disrespectful. Price is chinny & doesn't have great stamina but one thing he does have is balls. He got back in with amateurs who hurt him & he was willing to fight big names very early in his pro career when he was a novice beating up old, past it British level fighters. How many fighters would've demanded the Fury fight so soon or jumped from Skelton to Tony Thompson? & then got back in with Thompson after getting stopped? Sauerland's might not want that fight but Price will fight anyone. His bravery shouldn't be questioned


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, amazed how anyone would think that was a bad card last night, it was really good imo.

Selby & Joshua were very impressive and entertaining in getting rid of credible opponents, Boylan-Goodjohn was a good scrap, so was Martin-Tew. Ryder opponent was shit and shouldn't have been televised, could've shown Boews/Huhges which was apparently a good fight or John Wayne Hibbert.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

What were ticket sales like ? As it did not seem full and atmosphere wise seemed like a warren card


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

The one thing Joshua does need to be doing is fighting guys closer to his height othwerwise he's gonna get too used to punching downwards!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> What were ticket sales like ? As it did not seem full and atmosphere wise seemed like a warren card


Hearn hasnt cracked the London market yet, with De Gale, Joshua, Mitchell etc he will if they are on the cards though in future.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Hearn hasnt cracked the London market yet, with De Gale, Joshua, Mitchell etc he will if they are on the cards though in future.


Hard market to crack for some reason. Only AJ will imo.

Fans are wank in London, always have been.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> What were ticket sales like ? As it did not seem full and atmosphere wise seemed like a warren card


Yeah, atmosphere was disappointing, shitty London fans. 8-9k there last night which is good for London show. If Joshua wasn't fighting then numbers would've been pretty low.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

OneTrueKenners said:


> Brunker looked terrible, the lay off obviously hasn't agreed with him. Also didn't think he looked well on the week which makes me think their was issues with the weight.
> 
> Fair play to Selby did what he was asked.


He looked exactly as he has always done. Selby was always going to find him easy to hit


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Hard market to crack for some reason. Only AJ will imo.
> 
> Fans are wank in London, always have been.


Depends on the fighter IMO. Groves done well at Wembley Arena a few weeks back, atmosphere seemed brilliant. A guy like Kevin Mitchell will bring alot of fans and atmosphere in. It's too early for AJ to be headlining really. Although he will cross over, I dont think his core fanbase is that great just yet. De Gale hasn't been built properly and will suffer due to the fanbases of Groves, Froch, Liverpool fighters all at the same weight. Not too sure about John Ryder judging by last night hes not going to bring a lively support (???).

The London cards havent been that great either to build atmosphere, alot of local fighters missing etc. A slick Welsh fighter, and AJ destroying someone isnt going to get the fans going wild although you could see the buzz around the place for Joshua.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Price destroyed Joshua in sparring, No way does that fight happen, Price is a bomb waiting to explode


Roffle


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Fair play to Brunker, I wish him well for the future...

Aussie Joel Brunker â€ @JoelBrunker 
Congratulations to @leeselby126 you were the better fighter tonight and deserved the win. I wish you all the best against Gradovich.

Aussie Joel Brunker @JoelBrunker Â· 12h 12 hours ago
I would like to thank everyone for there support. I gave tonight everything I had and I come up short. I will reply to you all soon

Aussie Joel Brunker @JoelBrunker Â· 1h 1 hour ago
Flying home tonight. I can't wait to see my family

Aussie Joel Brunker @JoelBrunker Â· 7m 7 minutes ago
For those who are asking this is not the end of me. I'm not retiring because of one loss. I will fight on and chase my dream

Aussie Joel Brunker @JoelBrunker Â· 10m 10 minutes ago
I have learnt a lot from that loss and it is how I will improve as a fighter. May have been some ring rust, but I don't believe in excuses


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Joel Brunker

Good effort mate.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> Joshua is a massive puncher, I can't believe that is being argued against because he didn't knock out Bakhtov. His legs had gone and the referee was right to step in, which is what happens when guys with very good chins get hurt. Wlad and Foreman have been mentioned, and whilst I rate those two as punchers, both of them two had similar fights to this. Sam Peter walked through every right hand Wlad through at him, nose first, for 12 rounds, Povetkin went the distance with him, weak chinned Rahman took flush shots for 8 rounds, Haye and Chambers, two fighters who fought at cruiser and neither with a good chin, went the distance with Wlad and he landed plenty of good shots on them. Foreman was a battering ram of a fighter who clubbed his opponents into defeat, he wasn't a one punch knockout artist either. It's boxing, it happens and it certainly isn't reason to dismiss a fighters punching power because they can't knock out a guy like Bakhtov. Foreman finished plenty of similar opponents in the same way, but reading a few posts on here, you'd think every stoppage Foreman had was from one single swift right hook or something.
> 
> Impressive performance from him, anyway. The hate on here is laughable at times :lol:


Who disputes that Joshua isnt a massive puncher? He doesnt punch as hard as Wlad or Haye imo.
And are you seriously comparing Bakthov with prime Peter? Are you drunk?

And why mentioning Chambers? He iced Chambers. Stupid to bring him up. And he has a good chin anyway. And Povetkin? Seriously? Povetkin is levels above Bakhtov. Why bring Povetkin up?

And Haye? No Wladimir dint land plenty clean shots on Haye.

Fact is: So far Joshua dindt have any "oh shit" knockout against the likes of Butlin and co. Despite landing cleanly on them. I'm not even talking about Bakhtov only. Watch his debut. He landed plenty clean shot and the guy was still standing. Wouldnt happen when you have Klitschko like power. Thats a fact sorry.

The bias of you is laughable at times.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> Why are people getting so annoyed over what casuals are saying about Joshua?
> 
> Do you not see that as a good thing? we want casuals to show interest in boxing and if a boxer like Joshua makes that happen then great, who really cares if someone thinks hes the next Muhammad Ali after 9 fights or if he would win a world title right now. As long as they are talking about boxing its good.
> 
> Without casuals there would be no big arena fights, there would be no boxing on sky sports.


People are annoyed about experts comparing Joshua with an top ATG fighter. Or saying he will be the best ever. Thats just absurd. Never heard a hype like this. And it happens with the other top matchroom prospects too. Campbell ODLH for example. Madness.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> People are annoyed about experts comparing Joshua with an top ATG fighter. Or saying he will be the best ever. Thats just absurd. Never heard a hype like this. And it happens with the other top matchroom prospects too. Campbell ODLH for example. Madness.


The sky team is really just there to hype it all up for the casuals, i wouldn't really take much notice about what they say. (unless you are not talking about the sky team)


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> The sky team is really just there to hype it all up for the casuals, i wouldn't really take much notice about what they say. (unless you are not talking about the sky team)


Barry Hearn said Joshua will be the best ever.

I know TV broadcasters have to hype their product (boxers). But SKY clearly crosses a line where it just gets absurd. ARD hypes fighters too. So does SAT1. But its nowhere near as bad as SKY.


----------



## LionHeart (Oct 1, 2014)

Peter Barlow said:


> Hearn hasnt cracked the London market yet, with De Gale, Joshua, Mitchell etc he will if they are on the cards though in future.


Put Mitchell/Ryder/Joshua/DeGale all in decent fights on a London card and I'm sure they could sell fairly easily. What cards have Matchroom put on in London where the London fighters are all in good fights? They have all the ingredients to succeed in the London market.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone else find likes of Adam Smith and co watching Joshua backstage on pads after the fight a bit embarrassing?.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

JohnH said:


>


Tony thompson can fuck off as far as I'm concerned :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Joshua v Price would be such an odd fight. It's a great matchup but they both seem so polite and humble it would be a really weird build up.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

wrimc said:


> Tony thompson can fuck off as far as I'm concerned :lol:


:lol:


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

BoltonTerrier said:


> He looked exactly as he has always done. Selby was always going to find him easy to hit


I saw him a couple years back and thought he looked pretty promising, good effetive head movement and quick hands.
Looked well out his depth last night, best I have ever seen Selby. I have to think that Selby was so good he made brunker look dreadful.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Anyone else find likes of Adam Smith and co watching Joshua backstage on pads after the fight a bit embarrassing?.


It's a more competitive fight than the one they've just seen.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Barry Hearn said Joshua will be the best ever.
> 
> I know TV broadcasters have to hype their product (boxers). But SKY clearly crosses a line where it just gets absurd. ARD hypes fighters too. So does SAT1. But its nowhere near as bad as SKY.


Hearn's his fucking promoter! It's his job to hype the guy... :lol:


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Anyone else find likes of Adam Smith and co watching Joshua backstage on pads after the fight a bit embarrassing?.


it was like boxing dogging ... very strange :booth


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Felix said:


> It's a more competitive fight than the one they've just seen.


:lol::lol: It reminded me of Ivan Drago training. 


smoggy7188 said:


> it was like boxing dogging ... very strange :booth


:lol: Yep was quite pervy him standing there oggling at him..


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :lol::lol: It reminded me of Ivan Drago training.
> 
> :lol: Yep was quite pervy him standing there oggling at him..


It's alright Joshua being able to practice his punches but with no fear of anything coming back at him he'll develop bad habits.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Was there any actual point of that padwork?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Felix said:


> It's a more competitive fight than the one they've just seen.





Felix said:


> It's alright Joshua being able to practice his punches but with no fear of anything coming back at him he'll develop bad habits.


This is why i'm not jumping on the bandwagon i said same with Price a long time ago. Joshua is a better fighter then Price imo but he's yet to face a mover and that was his problem in Olympics and he's yet to be smacked on the chops so a lot to still be learned about AJ. Could he be a flattrack bully or can he dig deep and see out the storms. All well and good smerking as you batter a smaller and less mobile man but when it starts coming back that's when Price was exposed so he will need to be prepared to face that as he steps up.

My boy Hairy who posted on ESB said he felt Joshua looked more rounded physically now. So maybe they've taken on board the Bruno talk and trying to become a better conditioned boxer.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> This is why i'm not jumping on the bandwagon i said same with Price a long time ago. Joshua is a better fighter then Price imo but he's yet to face a mover and that was his problem in Olympics and he's yet to be smacked on the chops so a lot to still be learned about AJ. Could he be a flattrack bully or can he dig deep and see out the storms. All well and good smerking as you batter a smaller and less mobile man but when it starts coming back that's when Price was exposed so he will need to be prepared to face that as he steps up.
> 
> My boy Hairy who posted on ESB said he felt Joshua looked more rounded physically now. So maybe they've taken on board the Bruno talk and trying to become a better conditioned boxer.


Surely it's still hard to tell though if he's only doing two rounds?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Felix said:


> Surely it's still hard to tell though if he's only doing two rounds?


Tell what mate?.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Tell what mate?.


Sorry mate, I meant hard to tell if he's becoming more rounded. Ideally I'd like to see him in with someone who forces him to deal with adversity.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Felix said:


> Sorry mate, I meant hard to tell if he's becoming more rounded. Ideally I'd like to see him in with someone who forces him to deal with adversity.


I agree what Hairy meant was physically he looks more rounded like they've tried to make the muscle more functional to Boxing etc. He felt he moved better in his previous fight. I'm like you awaiting him to have a actual proper decent fight before making judgements on his physique.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> I agree what Hairy meant was physically he looks more rounded like they've tried to make the muscle more functional to Boxing etc. He felt he moved better in his previous fight. I'm like you awaiting him to have a actual proper decent fight before making judgements on his physique.


Ah, I get you. No upper weight limit definitely lends itself to guys carrying excess (and detrimental) muscle mass.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Felix said:


> Ah, I get you. No upper weight limit definitely lends itself to guys carrying excess (and detrimental) muscle mass.


:good 100%.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Bit harsh saying London fans are schitt, Buglioni, Georgy Kean, Kevin Mitchell, Mitchel Smith, Groves, Tom Baker etc all sell loads of tickets...


----------

